# My Setup (so far)



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm breeding bettas for the sake of a hobby, although i would like to save as many fry as possible, i'm ok with losing quite a few since i'm on a low budget and don't plan on making any profit from selling them.

ok so my setup so far is an 8 gal sterilite container (its very wide and shallow) with about 5 or 6 inches of water a made a mini do it yourself canister filter and poured some water from my 55 and 10 gallon aquariums into the container along with dechlorinated tap water. i have plants and other things i plan to add but here is a list of things that i still need to buy:



heater (planning on using hydor for 2-5 gallon, would that work?)
air pump (I'm going to use this one with a splitter for my BBS hatchery also)
jars (for separating males... do i need to separate females as well?)
brine shrimp eggs
and of course my bettas 
What else do YOU guys thing i need, or will this be sufficient?


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

*typo*

What else do you guys *think i need


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hydor won't work. You need a good heater, for that size tub I would get a 50watt heater and make sure its adjustable. You need the temperature to be 80-84* and not fluctuate.

I don't know much about canister filters but if they create much of a flow at all I would get rid of it. Most breeders make sponge filters for their tanks so they can be set on a very low bubble.

I would also get some foods other than brine shrimp, they tend to be too big for newly hatched bettas. I like to use a mixture of vinegar eels and microworms.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I suggest you buy some Indian almond leaves. You can find like 12 grade A leaves for 7 dollars. I no you said your on a budget, and since you are I suggest using boiled egg yolk. For a week or two and then go to bbs. But your on the right track keep it, and make sure you have plenty of plants.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The posts here are good.


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for the replies! my father and i talked about it and he thinks it would be altogether better if i used a glass 10 gallon aquarium. i know you're supposed to keep the water level low (5 or 6 inches) and that i need to keep the temp around 80. so that means i'm gonna need an adjustable heater. dang this keeps getting more and more expensive... oh and:
@1fish2fish my canister filter will work basically the same as a sponge filter... by air pump with low output. it has a sponge that keeps fry from getting sucked in as well and i plan on putting it away from hiding spots so the fry don't accidentally get sucked up. 

@floridabetta123 are almond leaves a necessity? and how would i go about using yolk?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IAL is not a necessity, though it would be better.

Hard boil an egg, take the yolk and freeze it. You can add a little water before freezing if you want. 1 - 2 days after the fry are free swimming, take a bit of the yolk (melt it) squeeze it through some sort of cloth (if possible) or just squeeze it with your fingers (make sure fingers are clean). 
Since its your first attempt, trial and error on how much yolk to use. Usually one large pinch is enough, but it depends on the amount and appetite of fry.
Siphon out uneaten yolk and other wastes that may decay (be careful - don't siphon the fry).

This is the way I do it; age some water (conditioned of course) in a bucket or something. Put some dry leaves and some plants in it. Put it outside, in open air so insects and other organism can nest in it. If possible, add a cup of water containing infusoria. Leave it for a week or so.
When ready to spawn, siphon/cup out the top half layer of water and put in tank. Add new water till you have enough. (make sure no large organism is scooped out). Infusoria should help feed the fry in case they won't take yolk.

Good luck and keep us posted when you start breeding.


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

indjo said:


> squeeze it through some sort of cloth


what kind of cloth? t shirt? and would any algae work?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Most people take the egg yolk, put it in a coffee cup, put some aged water or condition tap water. Keep adding water to the egg yolk in the cup untill you got a nice egg smothy. Then take a eye dropper, suck some up and drip some in the tank. Less is more, you can always add some more so just add slow. If you cant get a eye dropper then take a straw and put it down in the liquid egg yolk, put your finger over the top. Then put it over the frys water and keep taking your finger off a little bit and it will drip here and there. Both ways work good.
I just dont like using cloth because it get washed and might still have some soap in the fabric. 
Now I have put egg yolk in a coffee filter and swished it around a little making them some food. But not cloth..
But its to each is own. Each breeder is different, you will find your way and twist it here and there to fit you..


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

i agree about the fabric being soapy... i guess the coffee filter idea would work! i'm planning on buying my pair today! yay!


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

i bought a male CT and a female VT because they had no CT females, but then i went somewhere else and they did so i bought her which means i have a back up VT


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

are the females in the same tank? you should keep at least four if in the same tank two will just fight and result in death or wounding....


----------



## xbettaxnoobx (Jul 26, 2010)

no they are in separate containers, but don't worry all the containers are large enough.


----------

